# DH diagnosed with Azoospermia



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

hi
  I am new to this forum...On february 19th we got the most devastated result that DH is azoospermic we then again went for 2nd SA and same results...then DH had blood tests and all blood tests results came back normal...DH is 32 years old and we got our first appointment letter with urologist our first app with urologist ill be on 19th april...Idk but I feel like everything has gone nothing has left with us now this life seems useless for us...anyone who is going through similar phase ?


----------



## christineb87 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. It is incredibly hard :/

I just joined this forum too and my DH is also dealing with Azoospermia. We've been trying for 3 1/2 years and he is now 29 and I'm 25. I've been through the full fertility workup and am fine but they finally tested DH and found the issue. His SA results were:

SA #1: Rare motile sperm found (rare = 1-3 total)
SA #2: Rare non-motile sperm found
SA #3: Rare non-motile sperm found
SA #4: 0 sperm found.

All of his blood tests and hormone levels have come out completely normal, so the Dr's think there must be an obstruction. He's had a testicular ultrasound and a prostate ultrasound and those looked normal except there is a bit of thickening to the "tubes" (whatever they're called) that carry the sperm. He was given a 6-8 week course of antibiotics between SA #3 and #4 as a shot in the dark but it didn't help and we were devastated with the result of SA #4. He's scheduled to have a 3 part surgery in May. The first part is the testicular biopsy to see if there is sperm production and to freeze any sperm they find for ICSI/IVF use. The 2nd part is a dye test to find the obstruction if sperm production is fine, and then 3rd to try to repair the obstruction if at all possible. 

DH had an inguinal hernia repaired when he was 6 that we've wondered could be the cause of this, but it was only on one side so our Dr thinks it wouldn't take the sperm count down to nothing.

We're very anxious to find out more with the surgery as it's been such a long, frustrating, and heartbreaking road. We don't know anyone with this same problem. Both of us are young and healthy so nobody can understand that we are infertile. We live in the US and our insurance doesn't cover anything beyond finding out the cause of infertility, so the part of the surgery to repair the issue will cost us $10,000 out of pocket alone. We are overwhelmed with the thought of paying that much, it not working, and then having to come up with all the money for ICSI. It sounds like where you are you can get some of these things paid for which is amazing!

Don't lose hope yet. Depending on what the specialist finds, you have options! Whether it's ICSI, surgery, donor sperm, embryo adoption, or adopting a child, you will become a parent somehow.


----------



## Kellylou85 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, i remember well the day i found out my hubby had the same problem. All his bloods and hormone and scans were normal so they put it down to obstructive azoospermia. He had a surgical sperm retrival op last september which was a success, they got 6 straws of sperm to use for 2 funded icsi cycles. Im due to start down reg in my next period. I felt no hope at first and couldnt understand why this had to happen to us, i really sympathise with you, the key is to remain positive and patient as u have found my clinic do not seem to rush xx


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kellylou85 said:


> Hi, i remember well the day i found out my hubby had the same problem. All his bloods and hormone and scans were normal so they put it down to obstructive azoospermia. He had a surgical sperm retrival op last september which was a success, they got 6 straws of sperm to use for 2 funded icsi cycles. Im due to start down reg in my next period. I felt no hope at first and couldnt understand why this had to happen to us, i really sympathise with you, the key is to remain positive and patient as u have found my clinic do not seem to rush xx


Thanks a lot. Good luck may success knocks at your door very soon.


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

christineb87 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. It is incredibly hard :/
> 
> I just joined this forum too and my DH is also dealing with Azoospermia. We've been trying for 3 1/2 years and he is now 29 and I'm 25. I've been through the full fertility workup and am fine but they finally tested DH and found the issue. His SA results were:
> 
> ...


Good luck and thanks a lot.


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Tulip, I am so sorry to hear of your diagnosis.  I am currently going though something very similar with my DH - we think down to a very large varicose vein! It might be worth you checking out the Non Obstructive Azoospermia thread as even though it might be obstructive then you can find out some very helpful info? The ladies on there ahve been a huge help to me.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

:Hi  we had our first appointment with urologist on 23rd April where he did physical examination, asked about history, some general questions...he explained about azoospermia. Then he ordered blood tests at the same time, so my hubby submitted blood samples and yes before everything nurse came to my hubby and asked for urine sample as well...they told us that we ill receive our appointments for ultra sound and SA by post or telephone then when we ill have our appointmentswe ill be informed about urine and blood tests results. .but dr said that blood result ill show whether this is obstructive or non obstructive azoospermia he didn't refer us to FS.


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

My hubby had blood tests which was ordered by GP..and those test results shows that hormones were in normal range...now the urologist again asked for blood tests according to him which will show whether this is obstructive or non obstructive azoospermia...my question is that do you girls think there would be any difference between the previous blood tests results and the current blood test result which we will receive very soon ? I think so all of your hubbies had blood tests so were those of urologist blood tests result differed from the previous one ? and another thing what urologist told us that if there would be no production of sperms so we could not do anything in that case but what I have seen on internet nowadays there are treatments available for the most worst case as well ..


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Tulip,

I saw this and wanted to add some support.  My husband got an original azoospermia diagnosis in late 2011 and there are lots of us out there who understand how you are feeling.  

We were told that if a man produces literally zero sperm in multiple tests (as was the case with my husband) it is unlikely to be obstructive.  This was confirmed with ultrasound.

My husband's blood tests were fine (ie hormone levels normal) but he still has non-obstructive.  My understanding is it can be caused by lots of other things such as injuries, illnesses, chromosomal issues etc.

My husband underwent a TESE procedure in Spring 2012 and sadly there were no sperm present in his tissue which was another huge blow.

I know it doesn't feel like it at the moment but it gets better.  It knocked us sideways and it took a long time before we started to feel positive again so be kind to yourselves.

Bumble Bus x


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi we are back from ultra sound so according to the person who did ultrasound he said my hubby blood flow is normal, there is no blockage, testicles size is normal everything is normal so according to him its non obstructive azoospermia  I think its the most worst scenerio case.


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Tulip, I am so sorry to hear that but now that you have a diagnosis you can look into what can be done and this is not the end - there are loads of options. There are a lovely bunch of ladies all with the same diagnosis and we have a thread - Non obstructive Azoopspermia. Feel free to join us - its a great place to vent/share and generally meet some people with the same diagnosis. Wishing you all of the best    

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293367.0


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks Wing and a Prayer .


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi tulip,
I just wanted to add some support too and a positive ending, my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia and I can remembering the devastation like it was yesterday. He also had two hydroceles.

They drained the hydroceles and in the process did a biopsy which came back with sperm present. We then were referred to Bourn hall, where he had sperm eextraction and to cut a long story short, we had a successful second attempt at icsi resulting in twin boys who are 18 months now.

But not only that but the craziest thing has happened, I am now 7 weeks pregnant and fell naturally as no contraception used and he got his seamen results back today and sperm is present! So something must have been prodded and poked and restarted something working! No idea but just goes to show all hope is not lost, there is lots that can be done.

Take care.

Xxxxx


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Emucroc for giving me hope. Congrats and have H & H 9 months.
What type of azoospermia your hubby had ?


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

He had obstructive hun, all his bloods were fine and the biopsy was a success.

really hope things work out for you.

Much love, Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Tulip, yes, I remember the day we were given that devastating news too - like it was yesterday - nothing hurts you like that sledgehammer to the guts on getting this news - I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  Thankfully things CAN be done - I'm one of the very lucky ones, and have realised my dream of becoming a Mother, and my hubby - yes, he was the sperm donor... 
I know it feels like the end of the world, but it's not, honestly.... hugs
Sheila


----------



## tulip11 (Sep 3, 2012)

hi
  After about 4 months of ultrasound we got finally another appointment . so 2 SA tests again didnt show any sperm. ultra sound shows everything normal. testosterone is on low side. so finally they prescribed my hubby clomphine for 3 months after that again hubby ill do SA test and further referred again for testosterone and other hormones blood tests, and genetic test. so I dont know whether this clomphine ill work out or not.


----------



## Jes87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Tulip!

Sounds like you and your hubby are at a very similar stage to my wife and I. I got diagnosed with non-obstructive azoospermia earlier this year (diagnosis based on FSH of 44). I had the surgical sperm retrieval just a few weeks ago which came back with no sperm found. Next stage is to find a donor then onto IVF.

Just remember to make sure you still have fun and make lots of time for each other, I hope the treatments they try for your hubby go well! Keep us posted  

I see you're posting on the non-obstructive azoospermia thread already, which is good as those ladies know their stuff - sometimes more than our doctors I think!

Jes


----------

